# Coil Magician Wire Coiling Jig Tool Kit



## Alex (1/5/16)

*Authentic Pliot Vape Coil Magician Wire Coiling Jig Tool Kit at FastTech.com*


*
Published on Apr 30, 2016*
- 3pcs or 4pcs wire can be coiled together and twisted coil, Clapton Coil can be easily coiled
- 4 different sized coiling poles: 2mm, 2.5mm, 3mm, 3.5mm
- Longer pole for easy coil alignment
- Just need 30 seconds, a high quality coil can be easily coiled
- Houses 1*18350 battery (battery sold separately)
https://www.fasttech.com/p/4742100

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Cespian (1/5/16)

Purchasing tonight! Cant wait to use this in 3 months time.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/16)

It will be on it's way in 11 days! It's a stinking pre order!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/5/16)

Finally, a use for all those old 18350s

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

